# Removing a Reel Seat



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Is it possible to remove a reel seat from a 20 year old rod? If so, how does one go about removing it? Thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Removing Reel Seat*

You can take a hacksaw or Dremel Tool with a cutoff wheel and make shallow cuts being care not to contact the blank.

You can make one spiral cut or several vertical cuts. Take a screwdriver and carefully pry it off.. C2


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> You can take a hacksaw or Dremel Tool with a cutoff wheel and make shallow cuts being care not to contact the blank.
> 
> You can make one spiral cut or several vertical cuts. Take a screwdriver and carefully pry it off.. C2


Thanks Charlie, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I used a heat gun to liquify the old glue on an old blank I practiced with, then a pair of channel locks to actually get it loosened.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I used a heat gun to liquify the old glue on an old blank I practiced with, then a pair of channel locks to actually get it loosened.


That works, but be sure not to overheat the rod. I melted the tip on a scrap practice rod the other day with too much heat. Not sure if the heat would damage the structure of the butt.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Too much heat will KILL the blank no matter what part of it you're heating up. The best way is to cut it away being careful not to cut into the blank. Wrap several layers of masking tape above and below the reel seat and use a hack saw to just cut into the reel seat in a spiral manner. Personally I use an angle grinder to remove these old metal seats but I have done quite a few already have a good hand at it, otherwise it is too agressive and can easily damage the blank.

Lou


----------

